# Nice Basic Armbar from the Knee on Stomach!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is a nice basic armbar from the knee on stomach position.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6269132836852354778&q=brazilian+jiujitsu


----------

